# Woofa's simple Fetttuccine Alfredo



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Last year Shaver was kind enough to supply a delicious, easy to make Valentine's dinner. I hope he will not mind that I have decided to continue the tradition.

This never fails to impress.

Fettuccine Alfredo

Ingredients:
Fettuccine Pasta (3/4 pound)
Butter (4 tablespoons - half a stick)
Heavy Cream (1 cup)
Grated Parmesan Romano cheese (1 cup)
Salt and pepper to taste
Italian bread

Instructions:
Preheat oven for bread. In a large pot of boiling water, cook the fettuccini until almost done. In a large frying pan with lid melt the butter, add a little salt and pepper and leave warm. Drain the fettuccini, put bread in the oven and turn up the gas on butter until starts to bubble then slowly stir in the heavy cream making sure it does not boil and combines. Slowly add in the cheese and when melted throw in the drained and now dry pasta and stir until it all covers, throw on the lid and take off the gas. Remove bread from oven and slice. Best to let sit one minute then remove lid and serve very hot. Make sure to serve with extra cheese for sprinkling on top and fork and tablespoon for twirling!

This simple recipe will improve greatly with good quality pasta, fresh if you can find it, a good quality butter (I use the Plugra European style) and the best cheese you can buy. When I visit my dad in Florida I can go to an Italian grocery and get aged cheese which they grate right in front of you. Costs about $25 a pound but makes a huge difference if you can find it. This pairs well with a Caprese salad about 30 minutes prior and a nice bottle of wine.

Hope you find it easy and delicious.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Excellent! I shall print this and give it a whirl next week. Jersey extra thick double cream, Maldon sea salt, Polish bread (they operate the finest local bakery), parmigiano-reggiano cheese, fresh ground black pepper, farmhouse butter. I normally use Napolina dried pasta but will take a look at the fresh.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I will have to make this when the wife is not around. She would want to use whole-wheat pasta, Cabot 75% reduced-fat cheese, fat-free Half and Half, salt substitute, forget the bread, and (insert heavy sigh) I Can't Believe It's Not Butter.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jeepers! I am minded towards healthy eating, however, your wife's regime appears as more punitive. Or even masochism.:icon_pale:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Shaver said:


> your wife's regime appears as more punitive. Or even masochism.:icon_pale:


Yep... 50 Shades of Malaise


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

And just for those who may not know. I believe Shaver is talking about Jersey Cows, which make the best dairy products. Not to be confused with cows from New Jersey who can often be found walking around the malls in large, very loud sweat suits and $300,000 in jewelry.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Red wine?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

dks202 said:


> Red wine?


I know right... I was thinking the same thing. Chardonnay, Riesling, or a Pinot Blanc would seem to pair better.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay, I adjusted that to wine. Actually Ms. Woofa and I often pop a bottle of Rose Champagne. Enjoy it with a beverage of your choice.


----------



## estolano (Jun 11, 2004)

Not bad. I will have to try it. Though i may add some meat.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Woofa said:


> And just for those who may not know. I believe *Shaved* is talking about Jersey Cows, which make the best dairy products. Not to be confused with cows from New Jersey who can often be found walking around the malls in large, very loud sweat suits and $300,000 in jewelry.


I'm in the past tense now!

The augurs are ominous, the portents bleak....


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

estolano said:


> Not bad. I will have to try it. Though i may add some meat.


I had considered tossing in a few strips of prosciutto, or even a chunk or two of a decent pepperoni.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Ah Shaver, your sartorial ambitions know no bounds as even the grave is no bar to your posts.

And we hardly knew ye.

But wait, heretofore unknown to these forums, the mighty Woofa is indeed a sorcerer of puissant talent and at the wave of his powerful hand, time was reversed (and edit post utilized,) and Shaver brought back to the living.

Alas, all of Sartoria rejoiced as the moderator of the realm had been restored to his rightful place at the right hand of King Andy and his commitment was strengthened anew. 

May he protect these stylistic forums for years, nay, decades to come!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Heh.

Our younger members may not be aware but it is (at least) my second return from beyond the veil:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?122671-Charles-Tyrwhitt-Shoes


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

estolano said:


> Not bad.....Though i may add some meat.


Yes, bits of lobster perhaps, maybe scallops.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Woofa:

Perfect! Doesn't need anything else. One of my favorite meals and any Italian restaurant can make a pretty good stab at it even if it's not on the menu.

drlivingston:

Please have your wife start reading newspapers or Goggle. 

First, the fat in any foods doesn't turn into fat in your body (it's carbohydrates). One of the biggest hoaxes ever fostered on the public. 

Salt doesn't cause hypertension. That was based on a faulty study in the 1950's!

And as for cholesterol in food, you'd have to eat tons of it to make a couple points difference in your cholesterol count! Your body makes cholesterol (the main ingredient in your brain), it doesn't come much from food.


----------

